# Bootanimation Bin File Deleted



## Lackmaster (Oct 25, 2011)

Today i was attempting to get a new boot animation and accidently deleted the /system/bin file.
So now i have no boot animation and its just black. I was wondering if theres anything i can do, ive tried restoring it but none of the back ups are showing up.
I've got a rooted Droid 2 running 2.3.3. If you need any more info to help me out just let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

The only thing i could suggest is to reformat you device (backing up your apps and settings) and reinstalling. OR if you still have your backups on your SD you could ADB the /system/bin file back onto your phone.


----------



## Lackmaster (Oct 25, 2011)

So i backed up everything to Titanium restored my phone and still no boot animation -.- Can anyone just just upload the file and i could put it in the phone?


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Its in system/media and is called bootanimation.zip on my droid2. You can find bootanimations download them and save them as bootanimation.zip in the media file.


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

Just get a bootanimation binary file from another custom rom with the same base, also if the boot animation is the wrong size it will show a black screen, try adding the old one back and see if it helps


----------



## Tobb555 (Oct 31, 2011)

why couldnt you use something like Rom Toolbox https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolbox&feature=search_result. Ive used that several times to change my boot animation, among other things. Its a pretty powerful tool.


----------



## Lackmaster (Oct 25, 2011)

I understand how to change my bootanimtion. I downloaded a new boot animation and i accidently deleted the system/bin/ bootanimation file. Ive tried a reset and i still do not have a boot animation. I need that file


----------

